# Не стартуют иксы

## xXeNoNx

здрасте..., все перепробовал....Х - не стартует и все...., пробовал stratx, gdm, дрова настраивал по разному в Xorg.conf пробовал ставить и ati и fglrx и radeon (видюха Radeon 9600 PRO 128мб, gentoo, ядро 2.6.31)

[code]

вот логи gdm: 

disable primary dac

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 157500000

best_freq: 157500000

best_feedback_div: 35

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 2

restore memmap

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set primary dac

enable primary dac

disable TV

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

disable primary dac

finished PLL2

finished PLL1

Entering Restore TV

Restore TV PLL

Restore TVHV

Restore TV Restarts

Restore Timing Tables

Restore TV standard

Leaving Restore TV

вот xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "X.org Configured"

   Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "glx"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "record"

   Load "dri2"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Keyboard0"

   Driver "kbd"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

   Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"

   Option "XkbOption" "grp:rctrl_toggle,grp_led:num"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse0"

   Driver "mouse"    Option    "Protocol" "auto"

   Option    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize    380 270   # mm

   Identifier "Monitor0"

   VendorName "SAM"

   ModelName "SyncMaster"

   HorizSync 30.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

   Option    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Option "mtrr" "false"

   Option    "backingstore" "true"

   Identifier "Card0"

   Driver "radeon"

   VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName "RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"[code]

   BusID "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device "Card0"

   Monitor "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

[/code]

----------

## _Sir_

Иксы -- это воображаемая субстанция. Не поддающаяся ничьему воздействию.

Что-то сделать можно лишь с x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1, например.

С карточками Ати -- сначала смотреть на gentoo.org -- там специально отдельная документация выложена. Сдается мне, радеон-9600 пакетом ati-drivers не поддерживается.

Много полезной информации по картам ати Wedge unofficial Gentoo ATI Radeon FAQ

----------

## unax

 *xXeNoNx wrote:*   

> здрасте..., все перепробовал....Х - не стартует и все...., пробовал stratx, gdm, дрова настраивал по разному в Xorg.conf пробовал ставить и ati и fglrx и radeon (видюха Radeon 9600 PRO 128мб, gentoo, ядро 2.6.31)
> 
> 

 

Должна заводится эта видюха. Просто если в ядре даже поддержку ati воткнуть, должны иксы пускаться. А что пишет при startx? какой там ERROR вываливается.. Или виснет при старте..

----------

## nao

Практически такая же видюха (9550).

Всё работает гладко на опенсурсном драйвере radeon (пакет xf86-video-ati).

Современными проприетарными драйверами fglrx (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) не поддерживается.

Попробуйте удалить (переименовать) вообще xorg.conf. У вас всё должно завестись.

Если нет, скиньте лог /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Вот например мой текущий конфиг: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/221790/

Там много хлама (перекочевал ещё из мандривы), вас должна интерисовать только секция Device.

Вообще у меня работает и без ксорг.конф, но например EXA тормозит и по этому я включаю XAA.

----------

## Optimus22Prime

Если это первая (свежая) установка, попробуйте ещё раз eselect opengl set "что там у вас" сделать. Есть баг небольшой, при первой установке иксы симлинки не выставляют. Запуск eselect вручную фиксит. Сам бился пол ночи со свежеустановленной гентой на ноуте, не стартовали иксы с драйвером intel, весь мозг сломал пока не нагуглил.

----------

